# Tru Cut Reel Adjustment??



## green is king 01 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi all. I know there's several threads on reel to bedknife adjustment but I haven't seen any that address what I am seeing. I just got a new (to me) tru-cut C27 (from our fellow member Tomcat- Thanks Tomcat!!) I am adjusting the reel to bedknife- already adjusted three times and backlapped three times. What I am seeing is the only way to pass the paper cut test at the ends of the reel is to run the reel extremely tight on both ends, making the center tighter than it should be. It appears I need to remove more material from the center 50% of the reel and less from the outer 25% (both ends). After the last backlap it cuts paper all the way across but the reel doesn't spin freely at all. Also, I can tell the center is hitting the bedknife harder than the outsides as the wear pattern on the center of the bedknife is about double the outsides. Any suggestions on what I should do?? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't know how old the unit is, but it may need a grind. I have noticed with mine that you can alter the center contact by loosening or tightening the bedknife bar.


----------



## green is king 01 (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not sure the age but topcat said he had it ground last fall. I may try the bedknife trick to see what happens. I'll see what some others say also. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm wondering if the bedknife needs replaced if you can see physical wear marks on it.


----------

